# Sometimes life isn't fair....



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Sometimes life isn't fair, but it gets better........


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

OMG! That's the sweetest puppy!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So cute! I would love to see a whole series of drenched Havanese photos . . .


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Those are so cute. I have been wanting to get a picture of Raffi during his bath time


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So adorable doggy.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I am always amazed at how little dog there is under for all of Kati's hair! Will definitely try to remember to get a picture during her bath this week. She looks like she should weigh about 15lbs but she is a chunky 9...plus 1 for her hair  (they need a big hairy Emoji or like a bouffant wig)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

That is sooooo cute! Wet and dry


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

OMGosh too cute!!!!!!!!!! 
I think that dock sign does NOT apply to adorable little Havaneezers 
I love seeing their heads when wet wouldn't even recognize them!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so cute!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Picture of Emmie at a self-serve dog wash place, getting her hair blow dried after a bath. She only weighs 8 lbs so when she's wet she looks TINY!


----------

